# Lakenes



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

One of two built in 1984 by Govan Shipbuilders for Jebsen UK taken in March of that year heading out on trials.Her sister was LOFTNES.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

*lakenes*

Hi Fairfield
LAKENES is the greek flagged ANTONIS of CHIOS SHP. and LOFTNES is
the panam . flagged under chinese interest HUAXINGHAI.
ciao GP


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

tanker said:


> Hi Fairfield
> LAKENES is the greek flagged ANTONIS of CHIOS SHP. and LOFTNES is
> the panam . flagged under chinese interest HUAXINGHAI.
> ciao GP


Thanks for that.Wasn/t too sure if they were still sailing.


----------

